# Nicotine and Cardio impacts



## Spud (Apr 7, 2004)

Anyone know anything about how nicotine impacts your aerobic capacity?  I made the mistake of getting hooked on snoose (chewing tobacco) over the last few months. I am now sucking wind big time whenever I bike, spar or run.

Im not really ready to quit chewing, but I really hate dragging butt. Anybody have some insight or links?

Yeah, Im aware it is a nasty habit and oral cancer is a real treat. Thats not my question right now.


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 7, 2004)

> Nicotine acts directly on the heart to change heart rate and blood pressure.
> 
> Nicotine causes a short-term increase in blood pressure, heart rate and the flow of blood from the heart. It also causes the arteries to narrow. Tobacco  includes carbon monoxide, which reduces the amount of oxygen the blood can carry. This, combined with the nicotine effects, creates an imbalance between the demand for oxygen by the cells and the amount of oxygen the blood can supply. Nicotine also causes several changes in the blood that make clots -- and heart attack -- more likely.
> 
> Tobacco may increase the risk of developing hardening of the arteries and heart attacks in several ways. Carbon monoxide may damage the inner walls of the arteries, encouraging fatty buildups in them. Over time, this causes the vessels to narrow and harden. Nicotine may also contribute to this process.




Hope that helps!!!


----------



## Spud (Apr 7, 2004)

Yeah, that's dealing alot with the carbon monoxide in smoke, but I'm looking more with the physiology of nicotine in the blood stream. I understand some of the short term impacts, when you take a dip, but I'm not chewing when I workout...


----------



## Nightingale (Apr 7, 2004)

Nicotine stays in your system for 2-4 hours after dipping/smoking.

The following is still relevant to dipping as well as smoking.



> Nicotine acts directly on the heart to change heart rate and blood pressure.
> 
> Nicotine causes a short-term increase in blood pressure, heart rate and the flow of blood from the heart. It also causes the arteries to narrow. Nicotine also causes several changes in the blood that make clots -- and heart attack -- more likely.


----------



## Spud (Apr 7, 2004)

Nightingale said:
			
		

> Nicotine stays in your system for 2-4 hours after dipping/smoking.
> 
> The following is still relevant to dipping as well as smoking.



That could explain it then. Also found some peer reviewed papers on the subject. The short term impacts are documented, but long term impacts on VO2max etc aren't there. 

Plenty of reasons to quit besides cardio function. :asian: 


Sports Science Paper 

Abstract


----------

